# Ecran de veille système solaire



## slump06 (25 Février 2006)

bonsoir a tous  

voilà je cherche un splendide écran de veille que j'ai aperçu sur un mac la semaine dernière : il s'agit d'une série d'animations reprenant toutes les planètes du système solaire avec une définition incroyable!!!! on se croirait voyager dans l'espace, 

j'ai essayé de chercher sur google, malheureusemnt il y a des centaines d'écrans de veilles sur ce thème : 3Dearth, planet3D, solarsystem (pour mac 2003), .........., tous aussi moches l'un que l'autre, comparativement à celui que je cherche

est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait cet écran de veille??? son nom et où est-ce que je pourrais me le procurer? 

merci d'avance!!


----------



## halodysse (25 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,
 J'ai installé CosmoSaver depuis des lustres que je trouve pas mal....http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17455


----------



## slump06 (25 Février 2006)

ah non c'est pas celui-là, je l'ai déjà essayé; il est trop vieux, celui que je cherche doit être vraiment récent (1 an maximum je pense vu la définition); il ressemble un peu à celui-là mais l'ensemble des planètes défilents l'une après l'autre (sans avoir à changer pour chaque planète dans le panneau de configuration), et même si la définition est plutot bonne pour cet écran, celle que je cherche est encore meilleure!!


----------



## halodysse (26 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,
 J'ai aussi Celestia  mais qui n'est pas un economiseur d'ecran mais bien carte complete pour voyager dans l'espace.Mais si tu trouve mieux fais moi signe.


----------



## slump06 (27 Février 2006)

no problem,

je crois que la meilleure solution pour moi de retrouver cet économiseur sera de demander au possesseur du macintosh   je le revois ce soir par chance

enfin c'est bizarre que personne ne le connaisse (j'ai déjà vu 3 fois cet économiseur sur 3  mac de personnes différentes)  

m'enfin j'aurais bientôt peut-être la solution


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2006)

En tout cas pense à nous donner le nom une fois que tu l'as.


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

Salut.

Faut peut-être pas chercher trop loin...
C'est peut-être tout simplement l'économiseur d'écran Cosmos livré avec Mac OS X ???

@+
iota


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Faut peut-être pas chercher trop loin...
> C'est peut-être tout simplement l'économiseur d'écran Cosmos livré avec Mac OS X ???
> ...



y a pas de planetes dans 'cosmos'


edit : ah non je confondais avec itunes artwork   :love:


----------



## slump06 (1 Mars 2006)

mouarf, j'ai pas réussi à voir le possesseur du mac, mais j'ai eu son mail, je vous le dis dès que je le trouve; 

je pense que ça doit être livré avec mas os x comme l'a dit iota (l'utilisateur du mac est pas du genre à bidouiller son ordi, son écran doit être celui par défaut)

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

halodysse a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> J'ai aussi Celestia mais qui n'est pas un economiseur d'ecran mais bien carte complete pour voyager dans l'espace.Mais si tu trouve mieux fais moi signe.


 
C'est quoi le rapport avec la question?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

slump06 a dit:
			
		

> mouarf, j'ai pas réussi à voir le possesseur du mac, mais j'ai eu son mail, je vous le dis dès que je le trouve;
> 
> je pense que ça doit être livré avec mas os x comme l'a dit iota (l'utilisateur du mac est pas du genre à bidouiller son ordi, son écran doit être celui par défaut)
> 
> merci pour vos réponses


 
Bon et alors? T'as essayé "Cosmos" pour voir si c'est ça?


----------



## slump06 (1 Mars 2006)

chuis pas sur mon ordi en semaine, j'utilise les ordis de la fac sur lesquels je peux pas installer de logiciels, en plus y a pas de mac dans les facs (enfin je crois qu'il ya les équivalents pc);
la description sur google que j'ai vu peut être celle-là, même si je ne me souviens pas avoir vu la terre sur chacun des plans; ce logiciel ne fait que 2,5 mégas en plus donc argument de moins ... mais faut que je le voye c'est clair

j'attends le mail du possesseur du mac et j'essaye au plus vite cosmos (pas avant dimanche :-( )


----------



## slump06 (3 Mars 2006)

bon ça y est j'ai la réponse , ben ouais c'était tout simplement "cosmos" l'écran de veille par défaut

merci pour vos réponses c'était bien ça  
je vais mettre à jour mon ancien mac


----------

